# Lian Li PC-T1R Spider Case



## Darksaber (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's Lian Li being Lian Li. The PC-T1 is an open mini-ITX chassis, which is one of the most wacky cases on the planet: it looks like a spider when assembled. Being the case that it is, we wanted to look into the belly of the beast and see if the menacing looks are coupled with the kind of engineering required to pull such a design off.

*Show full review*


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice review.
Good job to Lian Li being innovative.
Would love to see a 5970 to the head just for lolz.


----------



## Baum (Mar 9, 2010)

i want to put in my old P4 and build a Spider with massive processing power that runs  with servos attached to the mb


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow this is actually very neat, however this is something I would probably build for myself if I ever had a case this insane!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Simply insane, I want one...I bet it would turn some heads at the next LAN party.


----------



## Bob The Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

I think i will pick one of them up for my media center PC it looks so cool.


----------



## tonyd223 (Mar 9, 2010)

you gave this a 9? Please tell me it's not a retail product!


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 9, 2010)

tonyd223 said:


> you gave this a 9? Please tell me it's not a retail product!



Did you read the conclusion?

Show me one other company which is willing to create such a product. Sure, it is no test bench, sure it may not be cheap, but it is truly unique. And that is what will sell it. Sure, not in big volume, but for those who want just what the T1 delivers, a spider as an ITX chassis. For those, no other product out there compares or will do.

That deserves something, right?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow. Just wow. And 150 Euros? I feared, as its a Lian Li special case, it would cost an arm, a leg and one of your testies to get one.

In fact I find that so cool, I'm going to buy one. When, and if, its available here. As a HTPC for the new flat. Oh yeah.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice, but I'm waiting for the ant.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL @Jizzler, nice one.

This thing is so bad ass, I dont even care that I don't have a board to support it. I just want one for the looks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2010)

someone should tell lian-li spiders have 8 legs...


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 10, 2010)

Darksaber said:


> Did you read the conclusion?
> 
> Show me one other company which is willing to create such a product. Sure, it is no test bench, sure it may not be cheap, but it is truly unique. And that is what will sell it. Sure, not in big volume, but for those who want just what the T1 delivers, a spider as an ITX chassis. For those, no other product out there compares or will do.
> 
> That deserves something, right?



show me one practical use for it other then epeen? Look i love Lian Li and im all for "open encloses" but this product is just stupid and expensive.  Its not even a chassis, its two metal plates with legs.  Best part about it is if your a little intoxicated one night and you bump into your desk its sitting on you better be ready to buy a new rig when this thing goes crashing overboard lol.


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice and funny..  But I would prefer one of their armor case with some mods.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 10, 2010)

The "LOL WUT" Case of the year Award belonged to this case.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

Kudos for the unique design, it goes for a separate niche market and as such we cant really judge it like other cases.

Its like art or special production runs of super cars expensive but in a separate market.

Decent all it needs is reinforced legs.


----------



## warlockza (Mar 10, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The "LOL WUT" Case of the year Award belonged to this case.



They should get an Oscar too 
Check out the video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=052l5ESJDKQ


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Darksaber said:


> Did you read the conclusion?
> 
> Show me one other company which is willing to create such a product. Sure, it is no test bench, sure it may not be cheap, but it is truly unique. And that is what will sell it. Sure, not in big volume, but for those who want just what the T1 delivers, a spider as an ITX chassis. For those, no other product out there compares or will do.
> 
> That deserves something, right?



I have to disagree with that argument. If you want I can ship you a box of my poo and call this the Poop 1 ITX case (P1). It will be truly unique. I won't make many (can't poop THAT much), I'll just make them for those who want what my P1 delivers, a pile of poop as ITX chassis. For those, no other product out there compares or will do. (Until some elephant steals my idea).
Feel free to replace my poop 1 idea with tree 1, pool cleaner 1 (yes, an ITX case in the shape of a pool cleaner) or basically just open up a dictionary and pick any noun.

I can't imagine it being very practical, you buy a mini ITX board for its small size, this basically breaks that. It's a gadget, I fail to see it as anything else.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice review Darksaber.

Interesting and original product but to be honest, not very practical for me. My cat would either attack or hump it...


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2010)

the replicators attack! thanks for the review.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Aye whilst I have to say I love the case myself ( wouldn't buy the damn thing but would run away with a display or something) You should rate the cases in the same way as the other reviews.

Should be based on a number of things just not one thing

Aesthetics
Usability
Price
Features

: ]

Still I liked the review as well just the scoring system is confusing if you suddenly rate a case like this high just for the uniqueness of it.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Aye whilst I have to say I love the case myself ( wouldn't buy the damn thing but would run away with a display or something) You should rate the cases in the same way as the other reviews.
> 
> Should be based on a number of things just not one thing
> 
> ...



Thats like giving a Lambo Gallardo a 1/10 because its hopelessly impractical and basicaly only good for driving in a straight line at fast speed which you can't because then you either total it or loose your license.

This Spider case plays ina different league of cases. You can not compare it to standard boxes as much as you can't compare a Gallardo to a Corsa.

Thats why I find the score justified, altho I would've given it slightly less but then again I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 10, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I have to disagree with that argument. If you want I can ship you a box of my poo and call this the Poop 1 ITX case (P1). It will be truly unique. I won't make many (can't poop THAT much), I'll just make them for those who want what my P1 delivers, a pile of poop as ITX chassis. For those, no other product out there compares or will do. (Until some elephant steals my idea).
> Feel free to replace my poop 1 idea with tree 1, pool cleaner 1 (yes, an ITX case in the shape of a pool cleaner) or basically just open up a dictionary and pick any noun.
> 
> I can't imagine it being very practical, you buy a mini ITX board for its small size, this basically breaks that. It's a gadget, I fail to see it as anything else.



is your poop non conductive, becuase im worried that itll short my board...also do i need to use thermal paste or can i smear some of your poop onto the heatsinks during installation?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Thats like giving a Lambo Gallardo a 1/10 because its hopelessly impractical and basicaly only good for driving in a straight line at fast speed which you can't because then you either total it or loose your license.
> 
> This Spider case plays ina different league of cases. You can not compare it to standard boxes as much as you can't compare a Gallardo to a Corsa.
> 
> Thats why I find the score justified, altho I would've given it slightly less but then again I haven't seen it in person.




Silly comparison in my opinion, firstly this is a box, just a box it has no components, it uses aluminium which is actually a very cheap metal, Lian Li are massively over rated in my opinion anyway, sure they're cases are made nicely, but not that much better then other cases.

It is no in a different league in anyway shape or form it just has a cool shape.

Simple as that


----------



## MRCL (Mar 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> It is no in a different league in anyway shape or form it just has a cool shape.
> 
> Simple as that



Well thats my point, really. You can't compare something designed to be practical to something that is designed purely to look good. 
Subaru Forester - A jeep solely designed to drive around in a forest and not get stuck.
Any supercar - Designed to turn heads and look good in your driveway.

You'd never compare those two directly. But both are cars, aren't they.

Ah well anyway, I have my opinion, and you have yours 

And maybe because I'm rather tired my arguments make more sense in my head than they do in reality.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 11, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> the replicators attack!



That's exactly what I thought, I could imagine chucking a system in that then watch it start to crawl around..



MRCL said:


> And maybe because I'm rather tired my arguments make more sense in my head than they do in reality.



Your arguments make perfect sense, to me at least lol. It's exactly that, why compare this to *regular* cases when it's obviously not designed to BE a *regular* case.

Nice review, epic looking case imo.


----------



## Champ (Mar 11, 2010)

if there is an option to dress it up like the megabot from SupCom, I'm so on it


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Well thats my point, really. You can't compare something designed to be practical to something that is designed purely to look good.
> Subaru Forester - A jeep solely designed to drive around in a forest and not get stuck.
> Any supercar - Designed to turn heads and look good in your driveway.
> 
> ...





Well having the four categories I mentioned will help with that eh.

The spider would get 10 for aesthetics!

But not so much for usability etc.

That way all reviews are clear and based on same system : ]


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 11, 2010)

Great review, I think it should be noted in nearly every review that Manuals are completely OPTIONAL these days.  Nearly everything is intuitive(nothing against you DS), especially a unique computer chassis. Most people that buy a case know how it works and what to expect/look for.  It does take some common sense though.



BumbleBee said:


> the replicators attack! thanks for the review.



Robot Spiders eh, anyone remember Runaway?  A little Tom Sellick flick about a crazy guy(Gene Simmons) who used robot-like spiders to kill his victims by injecting them with acid and then blowing up:

Youtube clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bodOMl_o-3g


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 11, 2010)

Champ said:


> if there is an option to dress it up like the *Monkeylord* from SupCom1, I'm so on it



Fixed  +1 though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2010)

Replicators are from the Stargate franchise they are the equivalent to the Borg. they are made up from nanites, they do nothing but consume technology and breed.


----------



## MadMan007 (Mar 11, 2010)

So it's cool maybe for demo displays but otherwise it pretty much defeats the purpose of mITX. I may have missed it but what are the actual dimensions once assembled?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 11, 2010)

It's... unique? uh, whatever.


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 11, 2010)

I won't be buying one but it's certainly the best Spider shaped PC case that I've ever seen!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 13, 2010)

Darksaber said:


> Did you read the conclusion?
> 
> Show me one other company which is willing to create such a product. Sure, it is no test bench, sure it may not be cheap, but it is truly unique. And that is what will sell it. Sure, not in big volume, but for those who want just what the T1 delivers, a spider as an ITX chassis. For those, no other product out there compares or will do.
> 
> That deserves something, right?



No, it doesn't deserve "something", being unique isn't exactly a great thing, like well the ford pinto was unique, and different from any other car, and we all know how that turned out.





They actually expect people to pay for this crap! More over they want like 200 dollars for this steaming pile of fail?!?

I could understand this if it fit a useful form factor like m-atx, but mini ITX . .. . ..  pure concentrated fail from Lian Li.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope all of you bashing this case don't have a window in your case, lights, or anything custom done to your computer.

Just a plain, beige box.

Because you wouldn't want to be a hypocrite, afterall.  (Oh wait, the days of actually modding things yourself are gone  )

I think its pretty cool. Not everything is supposed to be useful, afterall. The picture in the corner on the page was enough to effectively catch my eye and read the review


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I would rather buy an old mac on ebay and do this:

http://www.mini-itx.com/projects/mac-itx/


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I hope all of you bashing this case don't have a window in your case, lights, or anything custom done to your computer.
> 
> Just a plain, beige box.
> 
> ...





Would hardly make people hypocrites for having a practical box that is also nice looking.

This thing is nice looking, and not to much else.

Its footprint is way to big for a start, you couldn't even take it to a lan as it would take up to much desk space


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2010)

If they made this in ATX or mATX, I'd actually consider one for an gaming/HTPC.


----------

